# Radio or phone issues



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Since maybe Friday of last week my 4g has been acting weird. In my office I have hardly no 4g speeds although it says I'm in 4g I get nothing. Everywhere else it seems normal. But before my 4g was blazing fast everywhere even in my office. I'm located in Houston TX I have gotten 4g since the day it came out but just a couple of days ago feels like it went to shit. im on the MR2 radio with cm7 1.6.1 now and nothing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe its Verizon as they are adding new cities to the LTE network. Ive bn using the 2 latest leakd radios and my 4g has bn actn weird just dropping in and out as it pleases. Im in Detroit and have very strong 4g but the last 2 days have bn frustrating


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

really? hmm i sure hope so its kinda bugging me now. i too have tried the latest leak radios and issues but going back to mr2 or mr2.5 they stayed the same. might make a call tonight to tech and see whats going on. im flashing Gingeritus 1.3 now see if there the problem still there.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

"jr313 said:


> I believe its Verizon as they are adding new cities to the LTE network. Ive bn using the 2 latest leakd radios and my 4g has bn actn weird just dropping in and out as it pleases. Im in Detroit and have very strong 4g but the last 2 days have bn frustrating


I'm in Toledo and have been having lots of data dropping the past couple days as well.


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in seattle area having these issues...data is dropping completely finally on wifi :-\


----------



## lozer (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in NC and my rooted and my coworkers stock thunderbolts have been dropping signal like crazy over the last 3 days. 4g areas drop to spotty 3g and everywhere else drops to 1x or no signal at all.

** does anyone know of an app that can track what towers I connect to as well as log signal strength? Mine seems to only happen when I move between towers. Around my house I have never had a problem but a few miles away I lose data and when i'm at work I lose data.


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Same crap here in Utah

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so i was still droppn 4g like crazy for the last 5 days at least up till this morning. I had to stay on 3g and data would drop in and out also it was gettn nerve racking to say the least and that was on the latest radio that cam with the gb leak i believe 8/21 or 8/22. So i have switched back to the rado combo bfore that on 8/19 i believe it was and not one drop yet, my 4g connected right away and has stayed on. Guess ill b rolling with this radio for a while or till a newer falls in our hands. I should mention im in Detroit and we get strong 4g here.


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

I live here in Houston, Texas and have recently encountered 4g issues. Even with full bars. At the most I get about 1Mbps. Im thinking its a tower issues.


----------



## masterxchief (Jun 15, 2011)

I was having similar issues so I jumped to a few different roms with the same results. So I returned to stock and called tech support. I was told there was no maintenance in my area (San Jose). The guy reset some stuff on his end but it didn't immediately fix the issue. So he told me to get a new sim card at a Verizon store. I started seeing much better speed though about an hour after he fixed stuff on his end but I decided to go to the Verizon store to get the sim anyways. After getting the new sim I am seeing the best speeds ever. 15-18mb down and 2-5mb up btw I'm still on stock and unrooted but I will move back to cm7 soon


----------



## Jonstal (Jun 15, 2011)

Do they charge for a new sim card? Do they check your phone if you want a new sim card? Report back on speeds once you're on cm7. Thanks


----------



## masterxchief (Jun 15, 2011)

Jonstal said:


> Do they charge for a new sim card? Do they check your phone if you want a new sim card? Report back on speeds once you're on cm7. Thanks


New sim card is free and the guy at the store did check my phone. I don't think they will give you a new sim if you just ask so it would probably be better to call verizon tech support and say the speeds went down after you put a password on your sim card or something, which is actually what happened to me.

I will get back to you about CM7 speeds.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Ok so i was still droppn 4g like crazy for the last 5 days at least up till this morning. I had to stay on 3g and data would drop in and out also it was gettn nerve racking to say the least and that was on the latest radio that cam with the gb leak i believe 8/21 or 8/22. So i have switched back to the rado combo bfore that on 8/19 i believe it was and not one drop yet, my 4g connected right away and has stayed on. Guess ill b rolling with this radio for a while or till a newer falls in our hands. I should mention im in Detroit and we get strong 4g here.


The funny part about what you did is that the 4g radio was the same on the radio you just went back to. The 3g component was the only change.


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Jonstal said:


> Do they charge for a new sim card? Do they check your phone if you want a new sim card? Report back on speeds once you're on cm7. Thanks


When I got a new sim (no data on any 4g was my honest reason) I told them at the store I talked to tech support and they told me to just have you activate a new sim. He did this, I have him mine, popped in the new one and data was restored. At no point did he touch my phone. It was dead anyways.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

"MrKleen said:


> The funny part about what you did is that the 4g radio was the same on the radio you just went back to. The 3g component was the only change.


Hahaha. And im gettn the same results wit the dropping of 4g but for sum reason not as bad. Its gettn really irritating too! But a co-worker has said her 3g is doin the same thing so Verizon needs to get their crap straight already!


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was about to start my own thread about this, so I'm glad I found this.
Like the OP, I live in Houston and I'm having the same data issues when I'm at home. If I head to work, which is about 8 miles away, my data is fine (and blazing fast). I was out on the east coast of the country this weekend and didn't have any issues. But at home, it takes forever to browse or use the market. Surprisingly my twitter feed doesn't take that long to reload. 
I'm using the most recently leaked radios, but I was having this issue with MR2 and MR2.5

BTW, I'm located near Greenway Plaza for the OP if that helps.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Greenway plaza I'm close by as well I'm off Kirby and Richmond right down the street pretty much.

Its this area I'm having issues in inside and outside the building says I'm in 4g but never loads anything. But soon as I jump on the freeway either towards south or north 4g flies. I was at Greenway plaza yesterday and did a speed test from the 28th floor and got a speakeasy speed test of 36 down and 5up. So idk what's going on


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in Denver and have been having the same issues as well. It's settled down somewhat, but there are times when I have to turn data off then back on to restore 4G data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## masterxchief (Jun 15, 2011)

Jonstal said:


> Do they charge for a new sim card? Do they check your phone if you want a new sim card? Report back on speeds once you're on cm7. Thanks


On cm7 now and speed is at 10mb which is great but not the 15-18 had before on stock. Oh well I hate sense

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

"masterxchief said:


> On cm7 now and speed is at 10mb which is great but not the 15-18 had before on stock. Oh well I hate sense
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Completely agree. I'm so tempted to go back to Sense if only for the speeds, but I just can't bring myself to leave CM 7. Topping out at 10 mbps here too, but averaging 5-7 most days.


----------

